# PIne Point - the town erased from the map (interactive documentary)



## Koala (Jul 2, 2016)

I came across this pretty rad interactive online documentary I think some of y'all would enjoy. Its really well done, a mix of video, photo, interviews, and music. Also learned it's made by some of the people who make Adbusters which is one of my favorite magazines.

http://pinepoint.nfb.ca/#/pinepoint

The story is basically this mining town in Canada was going downhill and decided to just destroy itself and take itself off the map. So now there's all these people who're from Pine Point and grew up there, but that place doesn't really exist. some of them are working to preserve the photos, videos, and memories that do exist.

I've never heard of Pine Point but I'm sure someone here has!

Anyone ever visited what remains?


----------



## Brother X (Jul 2, 2016)

Very cool!


----------

